# extra arm protection



## ko yang (Mar 22, 2012)

Does anybody know where I can get some (biceps padding) to wear under my suit for extra protection. Already using two neoprene sleeves but still getting bruised and pinched. Not to mention triceps bites. I know there are companies out of states that carry these but would rather buy within the US. What other extra padding do you guys or girls use to minimize bruising and pinching? I have heard of someone using soccer shin guards but haven't tried that yet. If anyone have used shin guards please give me your insight.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

ko yang said:


> Does anybody know where I can get some (biceps padding) to wear under my suit for extra protection. Already using two neoprene sleeves but still getting bruised and pinched. Not to mention triceps bites. I know there are companies out of states that carry these but would rather buy within the US. What other extra padding do you guys or girls use to minimize bruising and pinching? I have heard of someone using soccer shin guards but haven't tried that yet. If anyone have used shin guards please give me your insight.


 
Buy horse polo wraps. I don't know who came up with neoprene, but I have never had any luck with it, unless it had padding sewed into it. Seemed to pinch more than bare skin, even really thick stuff seems to pinch me. Here is a link to tractor supplys equine wrap.


http://www.tractorsupply.com/professional-s-choice-polo-wrap-crimson-red-1014689


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

http://www.stylensport.co.uk/ProductImages/L/2/L0000026568001.jpg

I would love to give these a try...if anyone knows where to get them in the states.


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

Second the polo wraps! Will, sorry I checked the rugby shops- no luck. You probably did the same. You checked with your local club?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

wish I could find the padding I would make a compression sleeve to go from wrist to my armpit...then sell them...like the horse wraps but hate when they start to unravel


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> wish I could find the padding I would make a compression sleeve to go from wrist to my armpit...then sell them...like the horse wraps but hate when they start to unravel


If someone was smart, they'd sew horse wraps to neoprene


I agree about the falling down. when you get sweaty. I haven't found a cure for that


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Chuck Zang said:


> Second the polo wraps! Will, sorry I checked the rugby shops- no luck. You probably did the same. You checked with your local club?
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


+1 what type of suit are you using?


----------



## ko yang (Mar 22, 2012)

I am using a demanet. The problem is that my biceps are much bigger now than when I first bought the suit. Therefor the bicep part of the sleeve is getting tight. I've gain about 25lb since I bought the suit. I have thought about maybe getting a set of those sewn on type sleeve that is made by can am up in Canada. Didn't want to spend $140 for them so was looking for a cheaper route.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

don't like can am suits . I bought a suit that I got a puncture, the first bite. 
wouldn't buy anything from them that is supposed to protect me


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Go to your local moving company (or U haul rental) and buy a padded moving Blanket. Find someone that sews and make a vest/shirt to wear under the suit. I saw a PSA decoy in Las Vegas
(10 years ago?) that was wearing one. I"m not sure how long the sleeves were but the idea made sense.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Go to your local moving company (or U haul rental) and buy a padded moving Blanket. Find someone that sews and make a vest/shirt to wear under the suit. I saw a PSA decoy in Las Vegas
> (10 years ago?) that was wearing one. I"m not sure how long the sleeves were but the idea made sense.


I had seen the same thing. came down just a little below the nipples and right above the elbows on the arms


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

ko yang said:


> I have heard of someone using soccer shin guards but haven't tried that yet. If anyone have used shin guards please give me your insight.


DO NOT USE THESE....several years ago on Gerben's KNPV club in Holland there was a new decoy just starting out that decided he was tired of getting hurt so bad by some of the dogs on cliub nights (at that time the club had Arko, Endor and Ringo there so the new decoy was getting punished) So without telling anyone he started using them under his suit and all of the old guys thought this kid was tough as nails all of a sudden, he never complained about getting hurt and he was never bruised the next day. Then they noticed many dogs started to break teeth and that's when Gerben started to watch and noticed this kid putting them on one day in the club house before training.


----------



## ko yang (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the advice about the shin guards Mike. Will not be putting my dog at risk of breaking any teeth. My wife's pretty good at sewing so I'll have her make me a under shirt out of an uhaul blanket and see if that helps.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

My man sweat saturated with my testosterone does a pretty good job for me. Like kevlar. With hair.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Swalls... That's just gross.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Swalls... That's just gross.


 
Dont be afraid


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leather works good too.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

im sorry are swalls sweaty balls....

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

nothing better than a fan on my swalls after a long day of catcing bitches

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leather on swalls??? =;=;


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> im sorry are swalls sweaty balls....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


ha ha, yes apparently so. I found that out when I asked what the hell swass was. That was a 10 second moment of my life I'd like to get back. ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> nothing better than a fan on my swalls after a long day of catcing bitches
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Yeah? I got a little bitch to send you for that then. She'll make sure with her yard dart ways that they are good and swollen by the end of the day. Notice how I keep trying to give her away and no one wants her? :twisted:


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

I have used regular football elbow pads pulled up over my bicep


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Thats my decoy's bicep after working my male on a THICK suit... I also, would like to give him more protection...


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree with what others have said, get a set of horse wraps. Wrapped tightly they're super effective, by far the best thing I've tried.


----------

